
Influence of fake news in Twitter during the 2016 US presidential election [pdf] - seagullz
https://arxiv.org/abs/1803.08491
======
tunesmith
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Granger_causality](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Granger_causality)

------
jakeogh
tldr: they applied this list and wrote a paper "as if":
[https://github.com/BigMcLargeHuge/opensources/blob/master/so...](https://github.com/BigMcLargeHuge/opensources/blob/master/sources/sources.json)

Reminds me of previous fake papers... although that may be the point. If
not... whew. I bet you couldn't pay them for the "data" from step3, since it
does not exist. I'm getting a kick out of the "source notes" field.

I have thought quite a bit how to actually do this. It's more than a hobby of
mine to track how disinformation works and spreads. You would need to pick
specific testable predictions and claims from a broad sample of historical
news, the older the better, and start there. Things that can be measured with
numbers. Predictit and other betting site questions would be a good
foundation.

lol, just noticed they disabled issues.

